# Bondsmen and Arrest Warrants



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

An unappreciated resource

*DARIN LOGUE
Fugitive Investigations Contributor*
_Officer.com_

Prior to working as a cop, I had several years of non-law enforcement familiarity working with bail bondsmen and fugitive apprehension professionals. During this time, I developed great working relationships with many proficient bail experts that later accounted for my wanting to pursue law enforcement as a career. It wasn't until becoming a peace officer that I slowly began an extreme dislike towards the bail bonding community. 
I can remember one case in particular. I was totally pleased with the fact that this guy I just arrested was going to be off the streets and spend time in jail thinking about his immoral transgressions. Unbeknownst to me, it would also be my first experience with the bond system as a peace officer. Before I could even high five my partner for a job well done, our guy had just bonded out and was pulling out of the parking lot, hitching a ride with his bondsman, who incidentally had just made a thousand dollars for getting him out of jail. I was angry, annoyed and motivated to find out how this indiscretion occurred. "What just happened here?" I asked myself. How could what transcended from a three-hour police encounter turn into a ten-minute walk through booking to an air conditioned Cadillac Deville and a ride back home? What turned into many more uncomfortable encounters with the local bondsman later introduced me to one of the best informants an officer could ever have.

Full Article: http://www.officer.com/web/online/Investigation/Bondsmen-and-Arrest-Warrants/18$36793


----------

